# Mudders Day



## JoeMudder (Sep 13, 2008)

So how come no one has thought about having a Mudders day?  We need to recognize all the hard working mudders.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sure all the rockers and painters love us:whistling2::yes:


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Mudders day must happen. I look forward to this every year. I think i'll just go and see who all shows up.


----------

